# BD Player that will play AVI file?



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

Are there any BD Players that will also play AVI files? Other than the PS3?


----------



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

Or maybe even a DVD player?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have checked around and here is what I have found.

*LG*
BD570
BD590
BX580

As you can tell there are not many BDP's that can play AVI, just a suggestion it may be easier to convert AVI to MP4, H.264, WMA, etc..etc.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure the Oppo players will play AVI files via the USB input, and there is also a Network function built into the units although I have not used it for playing those types of files...


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello John,

I have check every company I could think of including Oppo and check their BDP's specs to see if they can handle AVI and these are the only three I found. My suggestion to the OP is to convert the AVI files to a more common format that could be handled by most BDPs.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Tony, that is certainly a good alternative as there is plenty of software that can do that


----------



## justinswrx (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

